# Clouds of dust storms, thunderstorms even steam as it storms along



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Many of us enough the sounds and sights of live steam. Each have had the experiences when their locomotive is accented with bells, whistles along with an impressive....

Plume of smoke and/or exhaust. Can't wait for the Aster UP Challenger to be running in the right conditions for some big plumes!


Once again the UP Challenger makes an impressive statement on the rails


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Still has to be rated as one of the most impressive machines ever created by mankind!


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles

I believe I need to order a couple of the new tenders that Aster is supposed to ne making for the Challenger. What do you think.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By gibs035 on 25 Jan 2013 11:53 AM 
Charles

I believe I need to order a couple of the new tenders that Aster is supposed to ne making for the Challenger. What do you think.


Yes, one of each would be a wonderful addition to any locomotive and train....worth having!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Bill C. on 25 Jan 2013 11:16 AM 
Still has to be rated as one of the most impressive machines ever created by mankind! 
Bill C

Good to hear from you. Would be quite impressive if the locomotive could run up and down the mid west during the drought with all that moisture along with particles to act as a "seeding machine" for formation of rain clouds. If that was the case just image the up tick in steam locomotive demand!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Impressive, but what were they burning in that thing in the 1st half of the 1st video... innertubes? I have seen less smoke from it when they were sanding the flues!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Fabulous videos, Charles.... Thanks for posting them..... 

We get 3751 in this part of the world and it too, is most impressive to watch and chase...


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan

Got the envelope with a job well done. Will post photos once we have the new image ready!


----------



## Tom Burns (May 11, 2008)

I really enjoyed views from air. Everything is perspective. Except for the plum which is impossible to duplicate, from the air this monster engine looks like a model running on a highly detailed layout. It even appears to be running a bit too fast for a model but again everything is perspective.


----------



## bonzo1953 (Dec 27, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=baj6e7Ej1aE 
Nothing quite like a cold startup!


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

One of the interesting things about the movie John was that there were *TWO* water tenders behind the loco!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

*Two* water tenders! Oh, would Gordon ever be jealous! (In one of the Thomas stories I used to read to my daughters, Gordon was envious of his brother, the Flying Scotsman, because HE had an extra tender.)









Best wishes, David Meashey


----------



## Hugh Napier (Oct 10, 2012)

Dave, to be totally pedantic, it was *Henry *who wanted an extra tender and Duck arranged to get him six.... sludge carriers!  

Hugh


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Hugh;

Well, it HAS been a long time. The "baby" is now 36.









Thanks for "putting it to rights." 
David Meashey


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

I always like the Challenger over the Big Boy. Its size was right so it could run over all the the NP line. 
My father built an HO version in the 1950s that I still have. 

jim


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

At one of our SteamUps a few years ago, someone, it may have been Bruce Gathman, brought along the second tender for the Scotsman, seen here...


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom;

Somehow I doubt that Henry would have been very envious of THAT extra tender. Almost as "vulgar" (Henry's words, not mine) as those old tenders filled with boiler sludge that he got from Duck.







(Never trust Pannier tanks bearing gifts!







)

Thanks for sharing,
David Meashey


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

What an amazing locomotive.

Perhaps one day soon we will get to see an even large locomotive being repaired for operation by UP.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Rambo;

I remember working as a car host when N&W 1218 was pulling excursions. The crew would couple 1218 to the train, then cut in the brake line. Once those two big cross-compound air compressors would start charging the train line - It sounded like Darth Vader was reading a Playboy magazine!

I'm kinda' selective, but I'd love to see the old girl and stablemate 611 steaming again. (It only takes tons of money!)

Hope we both get our wishes, David Meashey


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

I think *sacrilege* might be appropriate.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ya, when is 4014 leaving Pomona? 

get 'yer cameras out and ready !! You guys in CA. know anything? 

D


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Re: That earlier post. I often speak in tongues. Who knows what it means! I tried to erase it, to no avail.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

It's OK to speak in tongues, you just need a translator....! 

Dirk


----------

